# Sunday Fishing Trip Nth Pine



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Will launch at leis park at Lawnton 2.00 pm heading upstream with the tide, hopefully dodging the worst of the wind. Chasing bream and mullet.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
i live just up the road from there i have been up that way alot (not that you can go very far) but all i have got there is bull sharks & catfish i mite come down for a look with ya. 2pm


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I must be doing something wrong as i still haven't caught a catty in the Pine. If you make it down just look for the fat [email protected] trying not to fall offof his Cobra Exploder, that will be me.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

hi
  I will look. are you going down the paper mill way or up stream. I think i will be just going for a paddle but will take a rod.


----------

